# 1940 DX



## ballooney (Dec 11, 2016)

Picked up this DX this week...



 

Confirmed 1940 with an E serial number and a 40 stamp on the crank:


 

I started phase 1 of the clean-up--everything is apart and greasy parts are soaking...


 

I spent about an hour on the threads of the head tube...thought it was toast but finally got the threads to cleanup...whew!  Front fender has been cut at the bottom and braces need to be replaced (eye holes cut off too).  I have a stem on the way to replace this one (thanks Bob U)...apparently cut as well (probably why the steer tube was a bit jacked).  The seat is toast and needs to be replaced (anyone have a spare Messinger sliding rail for sale??).   All that said, I think the paint will come back strong and I'll try to remove the ivory house paint on the fender tips.  Rims are black as well which is killer but a lot of rust...will take my time on those in hopes of preserving what's left of the paint.  

Time will be in short supply in the coming weeks but hope to get back at it soon.  Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2016)

That's going to be super nice!


----------



## Dave K (Dec 11, 2016)

That bike is so rad!!!!   Really looking forward to seeing it go back together.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 11, 2016)

I want that.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 11, 2016)

Great find! I want one too.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't have a black bike in my collection good luck with yours.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 14, 2016)

black Schwinn=sexy


----------



## ballooney (Dec 18, 2016)

Was able to eek out a few hours on the DX this weekend.  Greasy parts all cleaned up...nice diamond chain and the chrome on the crank came back incredibly well. Stoked!




Pulled off the bicycle license sticker (heat gun did the trick)




Cleaned up the frame and can still see a faded Admiral label...




And she is an Admiral once more!  I've had this badge for a while apparently waiting to be reunited with this bike. 




And as she sits for now...replacement springer spring is on the way (thank you ADReese) so I can build up the springer next. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 18, 2016)

Looking good man, I knew it would.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 20, 2016)

looking great


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 20, 2016)

This is gonna be nice, love the black and white combo.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 26, 2016)

I made a little progress today...it's coming together nicely. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Dec 26, 2016)

Beautiful bike !!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 27, 2016)

I want it!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 27, 2016)

I had some time to goof off today...ha ha!  Was hoping for original paint under the repaint but not much there.  















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2016)

That damn Goof Off sure made a mess.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 28, 2016)

I...like big blocks and I cannot lie...
Going with Torrington 10's I picked up from @Danny the schwinn freak. Rebuilt and blocks soaking in soapy water. 




And for the wheel set...I've never pulled a hub apart that's been as calcified. Literally the only thing that came out was the axle. I had to fish out everything else that caked in hardened grease.  All parts soaking now...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice. Can't wait to see them done!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 28, 2016)

Finished the pedals...




I did some work on the front fender having to mod a lower front fender brace as all I had was a post war donor. It will have to do for now.  If someone has a pre war brace that you're willing to sell then let me know.  




Here is how she sits tonight...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks great!!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks amazing. The pedals cleaned up really nicely. Can't wait to see pics of it all done. Ride that sucker and enjoy it like it was meant to be when they made it!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 29, 2016)

Front wheel carefully cleaned and trued up...spins for days!!  Very faint pin remains on the rim in some areas. There was a lot of rust.  Threw on one of @John tires...loving the black on black. 





Final stretch...Rear wheel to go...hands are sore!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Dec 29, 2016)

Rear wheel rebuilt...added missing spokes and pseudo trued...a couple good curb dings I had to work around.  Ran out of time but sooo close!  Killing me!!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Dec 30, 2016)

Operation black out complete!!  The bike looks pretty mean.  Bike rolls smooth but pulls hard right. Any ideas on what might cause that?  Nonetheless, it's been a very long time since this black beauty was road worthy. Pretty stoked overall. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

ballooney said:


> Operation black out complete!!  The bike looks pretty mean.  Bike rolls smooth but pulls hard right. Any ideas on what might cause that?  Nonetheless, it's been a very long time since this black beauty was road worthy. Pretty stoked overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good! Did you check drop out and fork alignment?? Frame straight?


----------



## ballooney (Dec 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looking good! Did you check drop out and fork alignment?? Frame straight?




Good points. How do I check drop out and fork alignment?


----------



## ballooney (Dec 31, 2016)

Got some sleep and took another stab at dialing this bike in. There is a slight tweak in the fork legs so I had to do some adjusting when mounting the front wheel. Bike rolls straight now and can even ride hands free!  Sweet. 

Reset the right seat spring so the seat is functional again. 

Finally, adjusted the jiffy stand so it will actually work!  

All these things are pretty trivial but ignored or overlooked when trying to power through it after midnight...Lesson learned...take my time. 

Only piece missing is an EA 3 or 6 rib front loader light. Let me know if you have one to complete this beauty. 

This project in particular reminds me of how fortunate we are for the CABE. It's an incredible resource as you know and above that it's a fantastic community.  Thanks to all of the following who played a part in this project either directly as well as indirectly:
@Greg M
@ADReese
@John
@WES PINCHOT
@bikesnbuses
@Danny the schwinn freak

Last, there is a USN anchor sticker on the tank that I contemplated removing. I decided to leave it be in honor of our US Navy.  Which then led to the perfect union for these US dispatch saddle bags. Thought this looked pretty sweet on a blacked out bike. 





Thank you CABE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks great, love the triple black look. The Navy decal is awesome, glad you left that alone.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 31, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> Looks great, love the triple black look. The Navy decal is awesome, glad you left that alone.




Thanks Eric.  Really stoked on how it turned out.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 31, 2016)

C.A.B.E. truly is a great resource and a great community of cool people. Glad I found my way into it this year. Awesome bike man, looks incredible! Happy new year!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks great,Great find.I wish they'd pop up when I'm looking for them.Glad you're leaving the Navy sticker on.Its probably from WWII


----------



## Scribble (Jan 4, 2017)

Fantastic out come, the black wheels really pop.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice job. Following...


----------

